

Marketing and The Bubble  - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/02/marketing-and-the-bubble.html

======
Loginid
I can't believe that there have been three days of posts with a wealth of
intelligent discussion, and still Fred Wilson is conflating Marketing and
Promotion.

This makes me a little bit sad...

